# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía >  Industria creará un gravamen para el autoconsumo de luz con baterías

## NoRegistrado

> El Ministerio de Industria, Energía y Turismo creará un nuevo cargo que desincentivará el uso de baterías o sistemas de almacenamiento por parte de los autoconsumidores de electricidad (por ejemplo, a través de placas solares fotovoltaicas) que se conecten además a la red, según se aprecia en el borrador de real decreto que regula esta actividad, cuyo contenido está siendo sometido a consulta pública
> Con la nueva regulación, estos autoconsumidores no solo no podrán recurrir a baterías como la lanzada recientemente por la compañía estadounidense Tesla, sino que sufrirán una penalización para los sistemas de almacenamiento que ya incorporan los nuevos paneles solares. Solo podrán usar estos acumuladores los que no se conecten a la red eléctrica y dispongan por tanto de una instalación aislada y completamente independiente.
> 
> El real decreto 1699/2011 ya prohibió la posibilidad de intercalar una batería entre la instalación de generación y el equipo de medida. Sin embargo, los nuevos paneles solares incorporan en algunos casos baterías que ya no se encuentran intercaladas en el circuito y que por tanto podrían ser susceptibles de utilizarse sin trabas regulatorias.
> 
> El experto en regulación Jorge Morales de Labra explicó a Europa Press que es precisamente este aspecto el que mejor explica la disposición transitoria del borrador en el que se fija un nuevo cargo del que quedan excluidas las instalaciones que no lleven acumuladores.
> 
> *Un impuesto disuasorio*
> 
> ...


http://economia.elpais.com/economia/...09_066749.html
Este ministro se va a despedir a lo grande cuando le echen a patadas a final de año.

 Saludos. Miguel.

----------

termopar (15-jun-2015),Varanya (07-jul-2015)

----------


## quien es quien

Qué asco, por Dios.


Se está ganando el sillón en Iberdrola, Endesa, Fenosa y REE, todos a la vez.

----------

